
Blood Sweat and Pixels: The Turbulent Stories Behind How Video Games Are Made - simonhughes22
https://www.amazon.com/Blood-Sweat-Pixels-Triumphant-Turbulent/dp/0062651234/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1523239830&sr=8-1&keywords=blood+sweat+and+pixels
======
simonhughes22
I have no affiliation with the author, but I bought this as I love the 'Split
Screen' podcast from Kotaku and this is written by one of the podcasters. It
is a very insightful look into how video games are made, which is worth a read
by anyone who is interested in the video game industry.

